# Nock buster and pin points for field ??



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm calling BS or just plain ignorance on those guys. 

In my experience, Nockbusters do far less damage to shafts shot in groups than standard or parabolic points. They glance at less severe angles and apply less force to the arrows they hit as a result. 

If you hit a shaft sqaure, any point is going to cause damage but the nock busters cause less on the glances (creasing/cracking from stacking shafts tight).


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

it's a non issue because in target archery, arrow damage is a given at some point in time.

anyone that complains about another's equipment choice is looking for an excuse.....regardless of venue.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> it's a non issue because in target archery, arrow damage is a given at some point in time.


What he said.. :nod:


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> I'm calling BS or just plain ignorance on those guys.
> 
> In my experience, Nockbusters do far less damage to shafts shot in groups than standard or parabolic points. They glance at less severe angles and apply less force to the arrows they hit as a result.
> 
> If you hit a shaft sqaure, any point is going to cause damage but the nock busters cause less on the glances (creasing/cracking from stacking shafts tight).


X2
If your afraid of tearing up some arrows, stay home and shoot in your back yard alone.

Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Shoot em in the outer 4ring, less chance of damage there.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> Shoot em in the outer 4ring, less chance of damage there.


THAT depends who you are shooting with!!!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

At distances 30 yards and under, each archer has their own target, so only nocks getting busted there would be their own.

32 yard distance is a special case, 4 faces posted but each archer puts half their arrows in two of them, 4 arrows total per face, belonging to two different archers.

At distances 35-53 yards, USUALLY they are set up with two targets on the bale, so only two archers (or half the arrows for all four archers) are on one face, so only 8 arrows to contend with.

At distances 55 yards and up, there is only one face, so 16 arrows in the target, but they are USUALLY pretty spread out by then, except maybe the Pros and top Freestyle / Bowhunter Freestyle groups.

I've never seen anyone shooting nock-buster points, maybe it is a 3D thing?


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Exactly!! Try shooting Redding with guys like Tom Crowe (anyone that knows or has shot with Tom knows about his arrow combo!!LOL) and Josh Schaff and others for 3 straight days!!!LOL!!! Some of our groups looked like there were only about 5 people shooting on our target!! Losing arrows are a given and these are the guys that are shooting arrows and points that equal totals for a single dozen at $500-600 (or more)!!! God bless





rock monkey said:


> it's a non issue because in target archery, arrow damage is a given at some point in time.
> 
> anyone that complains about another's equipment choice is looking for an excuse.....regardless of venue.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

$40 for 12 points??? 

Good marketing as well...

"• Allows for Great “Payback” on your Competition Putting their Arrow in the 12 Ring Prior to You Shooting" ha ha ha


----------

